# How to... Diskussion.



## RISE (2. Dezember 2007)

So,

hier könnt ihr euch über pro und contra von Tipps&Tricks zu allen möglichen Anleitungen auslassen.
Ich weise auch hier nochmal drauf hin, dass im How to Thread bitte nur Anleitungen gepostet werden sollen. Danke.


----------



## gmozi (2. Dezember 2007)

vitag schrieb:


> Aber an einem anständigen Bremshebel und einem guten Linearkabel führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Aber ansonsten stimm ich Dir da schon zu. Man muß nicht unmengen Geld ausgeben aber man kann ;-)



Joa Griff und Kabel sollte schon was Vernünftiges sein, gerade wenn man ohne Rotor fährt ist nen gutes Kabel schon fast Pflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (2. Dezember 2007)

was ist denn bitte für euch unmängen an geld.ne fly bremse für 70euro finde ich genau so zu teuer aber ne hombre, ad99 oder odyssey ist wohl für jeden drin die arbeiten gehen und geld verdienen.ich hab meine fly geschenkt bekommen und werd sie wegen der etwas steileren bremsarme und passgenauigkeit nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## gmozi (3. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> was ist denn bitte für euch unmängen an geld.ne fly bremse für 70euro finde ich genau so zu teuer aber ne hombre, ad99 oder odyssey ist wohl für jeden drin die arbeiten gehen und geld verdienen.ich hab meine fly geschenkt bekommen und werd sie wegen der etwas steileren bremsarme und passgenauigkeit nicht mehr hergeben.



Ich glaub du hast es einfach nicht ganz verstanden.
Es geht doch nicht darum, ob man das Geld ausgeben *kann* weil man es hat, sondern eher darum, ob man es ausgeben *will*, da es halt nicht unbedingt nötig ist.


----------



## Flowpen (3. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Joa Griff und Kabel sollte schon was Vernünftiges sein, gerade wenn man ohne Rotor fährt ist nen gutes Kabel schon fast Pflicht.



Ich vertshe noch nicht richtig den Unterschied zwischen 10 Euro und 1 Euro Kabel... Ist der Unterschied wirklich so groß?


----------



## alÃ¶x (3. Dezember 2007)

Flowpen schrieb:


> Ich vertshe noch nicht richtig den Unterschied zwischen 10 Euro und 1 Euro Kabel... Ist der Unterschied wirklich so groÃ?



Probiers doch einfach aus. Ich kenn U-Brakes die nach einer Kur leichtgÃ¤ngig und Bremsstark wie gÃ¼nstige Discs aufgetreten sind.

Linear Slic ist meines Erachtens nach eigentlich Pflicht. Um dir das mal zu verdeutlichen solltest du mal 1-2 Tropfen Ãl in die 1â¬ HÃ¼lle geben. Das ist schon ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht und das lÃ¤sst sich vorallem aber auch noch steigern.

Achso der Spoke-Mod.

Bild! Macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## Moshcore (3. Dezember 2007)

spoke mod macht den druckpunkt und bremspunkt viel steifer und direkter is ne geile sache haben wir vor 5-6 jahren schon in Hamburg bei Dragonfly gebaut aus langeweile wo ich da noch gearbeitet habe.


----------



## alöx (3. Dezember 2007)

Hier im letzten Fleck von Deutschland kommt alles, inklusive der H&M Kollektionen, immer mit etwas mehr Verspätung an. *grml*


----------



## Flowpen (3. Dezember 2007)

Kurze Nebenfrage ist das ODYSSEY Linear Slick Cable ok?


----------



## Son (3. Dezember 2007)

jop


----------



## alöx (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowpen (3. Dezember 2007)

Ok, danke euch.


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

also meiner meinung nach lohnt sich jeder cent den man in ner mittelklasse bremse investiert.ist ja beim mtb genau so. die unterschiede von meinungen einer guten bremsleistung sind halt unterschiedlich,was solls.


----------



## gmozi (3. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> also meiner meinung nach lohnt sich jeder cent den man in ner mittelklasse bremse investiert.ist ja beim mtb genau so. die unterschiede von meinungen einer guten bremsleistung sind halt unterschiedlich,was solls.



Du scheinst also einfach jemand zu sein, der sich nicht großartig darüber Gedanken macht wofür er sein Geld ausgibt. Es lohnt sich immer etwas zu unternehmen um irgendwas am Bike zu verbessern. Allerdings muss man dafür halt nicht immer Geld ausgeben. Spoke-Mod ist da auch nen Beispiel. Kostet nichts und mit ein wenig Bastel-Aufwand hat man die Bremsleistung verbessert.


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

hast du ne ahnung sei mal so lange im bmx geschehen dabei wie ich. ich hab auch klein angefangen und es hat neun jahre gedauert bis ich des rad so zusammen hatte.wenn ich geld ausgebe dann für was gescheites wo ich nicht rum basteln,haarspray usw brauch.dann kannst dir gleich ein kaufhaus bmx holen und sagen des rad hält.


----------



## vitag (3. Dezember 2007)

@ terrible

Es hat aber nicht jeder hier unmengen Geld und wenn man z.B. übergangsweise ein bißchen basteln muss weil vielleicht ein Teil gerade nicht lieferbar etc. ist dann ist es doch okay. Und ausserdem z.B. der Spokemod ist schon genial auch mit ner "Top" Bremsanlage.


----------



## Son (3. Dezember 2007)

kann mich mal einer aufklären was ein spokemod ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (3. Dezember 2007)

das ersetzt das triangel kabel an der bremse...was die beiden bremsarme miteinander und mit dem bremskabel verbindet.

is hässlich, machtn riesen aufwand das zu bauen und im endeffekt kauf ich mir ne flybikes bremse und steh dann im park und freu mich dass ich bei einer ubrake aufeinma fast sowas wie einen druckpunkt habe.

kleine anekdote aus dem jahr 2006


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

nur bevor ich mir ne tektro ans rad schraub spaar ich lieber und hole mir ne hombre.und ich hab auch nicht unmängen an geld so das ich mir mein rad gleich so gekauft hab.hat jahre gedauert.ich sag halt nur hier meine erfahrung dich ich über die zeit gemacht habe und wenn man sich ne vernüftige bremse kauft muß man auch nix bestellen und drauf warten.die hält halt einfach


----------



## vitag (3. Dezember 2007)

Die vernünftige Bremse musst Du doch auch erstmal kaufen / bestellen und wenn Du solange ne Tektro fährst weil Du sonst garkeine Bremse hast ist es doch vertretbar die Bremsleistung mit ein paar Basteleien zu verbessern.

Versteh aber was Du meinst.


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

na wenigstens einer,danke! wenn es am rad schon dran ist sag ich ja nix. aber man kann mir nicht weiß machen das ne tektro auf ner normalen beschichteten schwarzen felge richtig gut bremst ohne durch zu rutschen.da bräuchte man schon ne odyssey duralectra o0der sowas aber die ist richtig teuer und auch nicht des gelbe vom ei


----------



## vitag (3. Dezember 2007)

es führt doch eigentlich kein Weg an einer verchromten HR Felge vorbei.


----------



## Bampedi (3. Dezember 2007)

samma, wieso quatscht ihr eigentlich so viel schrott?


----------



## vitag (3. Dezember 2007)

was ist denn daran Deiner Meinung nach Schrott?


----------



## Bampedi (3. Dezember 2007)

dieses ganze gequatsche über teure oder günstige teile oder was auch immer. das hat nix mit "how to..." zu tun

und nur weil man eine bremse fährt brauch man noch lange keine chromfelge,  sondern nur jemanden der in der lage ist eine bremse einzustellen.


----------



## vitag (3. Dezember 2007)

jeder der von BMX ein wenig Ahnung hat sagt Dir das die Bremswirkung auf einer verchromten Felge deutlich besser ist als auf schwarzen oder anders farbig beschichteten. Und übrigens ist das hier der How to.. Diskussions Thread


----------



## RISE (3. Dezember 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> dieses ganze gequatsche über teure oder günstige teile oder was auch immer. das hat nix mit "how to..." zu tun
> 
> und nur weil man eine bremse fährt brauch man noch lange keine chromfelge,  sondern nur jemanden der in der lage ist eine bremse einzustellen.



Danke, wenigstens einer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

vitag schrieb:


> jeder der von BMX ein wenig Ahnung hat sagt Dir das die Bremswirkung auf einer verchromten Felge deutlich besser ist als auf schwarzen oder anders farbig beschichteten. Und übrigens ist das hier der How to.. Diskussions Thread



da des schwarz einfach viel zu rau ist! und was ist an ne hombree für 18euro zu teuer? geht hier keiner arbeiten? und an so ner schwarzen felge kannst einstellen was du willst,haben wir oft genug probiert und unser tüv ist auch der meinung du bekommst einfach nicht den bums so her wie mit ner chromen.


----------



## AerO (3. Dezember 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Danke, wenigstens einer!



nee, noch einer.. aber der hat den spaß hier bisher garnich gesehen.

die schwarze anodisierung der odyssey 7ka bremst genausogut (ja!) wie chrom.
zumindest is das bei mir so, obwohl schwarze beläge dran sind.

macht ma weiter hier, bzw vertieft das noch. ich find euch äußerst amüsant.


----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

an die hab ich gar nicht gedacht,außerdem sind die ja auch zu teuer für manche hier


----------



## gmozi (4. Dezember 2007)

Und was soll dann an der Hombre fÃ¼r 18 â¬ so viel besser sein? RÃ¼ck mal mit technischen Details usw. raus bitte. Nur weil das ne Hombre ist und keine Tektro?


----------



## RISE (4. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> an die hab ich gar nicht gedacht,außerdem sind die ja auch zu teuer für manche hier



Alle Odyssey Felgen in schwarz haben die Hartbeschichtung.Ohne ausfallend zu werden bist übrigens du derjenige, der sonst immer betont, dass sich Geld ausgeben lohnt. 
Um vielleicht mal vom Thema Bremsen wegzukommen, frage ich mal den Herren Aero Dynamik, wie sehr er denn zufrieden ist mit der 7ka. Ich hab zwar deine biographisch - radtechnischen Daten nicht im Kopf, aber nehme einfach mal dreist an, dass du vorher eine Hazard Light hattest. Wenn ja, konntest du irgendwelche relevanten Unterschiede feststellen?


----------



## AerO (4. Dezember 2007)

hallo freund.
hab die felge seit juni 06 eingespeicht und bin absolut zufrieden. hält perfekt,die beschichtung ist noch super drauf (hauptsächlig park und bissl street, kein dirt und bissl pflege).
also nen starken merkbaren unterschied zur hazard kann ich eigentlich so nicht feststellen. sie ist halt nen tick leichter und hat nur 3 hohlkammern.
ich hab sie mir damals geholt, weil die odyssey felgen letztes jahr noch nicht alle die super beschichtung hatten. da fiel die wahl auf die 7ka, da die duralectra eingestellt wurde.
ich bin top zufrieden mit dem ding! wenn dir viel am optischen zustand der beschichtung liegt, dann sollteste nicht viel dirt fahren und immer mal wieder mit nem lappen + feuerzeugbenzin o.ä. rüber gehen und die beläge saubermachen. ist zwar n bissl aufwendig aber lohnt sich definitiv!
wenn bei mir irgendwann ne neue hr felge ansteht, würd ich mir die definitiv wieder kaufen! solltest halt kein coopingknutscher sein und n tick sauberer fahren als manch anderer. tolle felge.


----------



## fashizzel (4. Dezember 2007)

die folgenden bilder sind für den großartigen son, damit er mal sieht, wie so ein spokeding aussehen kann.


----------



## Bampedi (4. Dezember 2007)

zugegeben: mit dem fly dreieck das sieht schon gut aus.


----------



## alöx (4. Dezember 2007)

Beide sehr sehr angenehm anzuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (4. Dezember 2007)

das untere ist natürlich schön über die nippel einzustellen.


----------



## derFisch (4. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> da des schwarz einfach viel zu rau ist!



das erklär mir mal.


----------



## alöx (4. Dezember 2007)

Genau das weiß zu überzeugen.


----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

derFisch schrieb:


> das erklär mir mal.



ne normale schwarze felge hat ne ganz normale beschichtung drauf,wie die alten alex felgen,und da die oberfläche rauh ist von der farbe packen die bremsbacken nicht so zu wie bei ner speziellen beschichtung oder chrom.


----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Und was soll dann an der Hombre fÃ¼r 18 â¬ so viel besser sein? RÃ¼ck mal mit technischen Details usw. raus bitte. Nur weil das ne Hombre ist und keine Tektro?



sie ist nicht so weich und die pasgenauigkeit ist meines erachtens besser auf den sockeln.bei meiner alten tektro muÃte ich einiges von den sockeln abschleifen.und sie ist flacher und ich denk auch mal leichter,weiÃ ja etz nicht ob du bei deinem rad etwas aufs gewicht schaust


----------



## gmozi (4. Dezember 2007)

DAS will ich auch   aber woher ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

müßt noch welche daheim haben,wenn ja kannst es haben auch um sonst


----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Alle Odyssey Felgen in schwarz haben die Hartbeschichtung.Ohne ausfallend zu werden bist übrigens du derjenige, der sonst immer betont, dass sich Geld ausgeben lohnt. Um vielleicht mal vom Thema Bremsen wegzukommen, frage ich mal den Herren Aero Dynamik, wie sehr er denn zufrieden ist mit der 7ka. Ich hab zwar deine biographisch - radtechnischen Daten nicht im Kopf, aber nehme einfach mal dreist an, dass du vorher eine Hazard Light hattest. Wenn ja, konntest du irgendwelche relevanten Unterschiede feststellen?



ich meinte ja damit auch nicht mich,fahre selber hinten die 7ka halt nur in chrom und bin total zufrieden damit.


----------



## derFisch (4. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> ne normale schwarze felge hat ne ganz normale beschichtung drauf,wie die alten alex felgen,und da die oberfläche rauh ist von der farbe packen die bremsbacken nicht so zu wie bei ner speziellen beschichtung oder chrom.


Was imo Blödsinn is. Chrom ist glatter, da's ne geringere Oberfläche hat, Normaler Lack ist rauer. Daher muss die Bremsleistung ohne Außeneinwirkungen rein logisch auf normalem Lack besser als Chrom sein. Das Chrom nun doch eine bessere Bremsleistung haben soll, erklär ich mir damit, dass auch Schmutz und Staub besser auf Lack als auf Chrom haftet, den direkten Kontakt zwischen Bremsflanke und -klotz verhindert und so als Schmierstoff wirkt.


----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

nur hält die farbe nicht so gut und löst sich sehr schnell auf deswegen sind die felgen von odyssey hart beschichtet.weiß nicht ob die alten alufelgen kennst die nicht verchromt waren,die bremsten mieß und deswegen wurden sie verchromt.hat so bißchen den selben efekt wie wenn du in ner spothalle mit so nem art packetfußboden mit der haut bremst.


----------



## gmozi (5. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> .hat so bißchen den selben efekt wie wenn du in ner spothalle mit so nem art packetfußboden mit der haut bremst.



Ich denke auch, dass es nicht nur auf die Felge ankommt, sondern halt primär aufs Material der Beläge. Das Turnhallen Beispiel ist im Grunde echt gut.

Ich würde nun einfach mal behaupten, dass der einzige Nachteil, den schwarzen Felgen gegenüber den Chromis haben, die Tatsache ist, dass die schwarze Beschichtung recht schnell futsch ist. Sprich der Abrieb der Felge ist einfach zu hoch, sodaß man im Grunde jede halbe Stunde die Felge+Beläge reinigen könnte.

Im MTB Bereich sind die Alu Felgen ja auch nicht verchromt damit man besser bremst mit dem V-Brakes.

*Daher wäre ja im Grunde eine unbeschichtete Alu-Felge auch keine schlechte Wahl, oder*?

Mal noch ne Frage  Es macht nicht wirklich nen Unterschied (von der bremsleistung) , ob die Bremse nun unten oder oben ist, oder?


----------



## alöx (5. Dezember 2007)

Also ich selber hatte da grad auch nicht Ahnung aber Manu hat mich aufgeklärt und das ist auch ganz logisch...

Chrom ist so gut weil das Glatt ist wie wenig anderes und so kein Dreck drauf bleibt. Warum die MTBler das nicht nutzen... hm vielleicht weil V-Brakes eh besser sind und Chrom die Felge auch schwerer macht. Die haben dafür ja Keramikbeschichtung.

Mit einer Unbeschichteten Alufelge... wirst du nicht glücklich. Damals als ich angefangen habe mit BMX gab es diesen ganzen Schnickschnack noch nicht aber Bremsen gab es natürlich schon... und Alufelgen en masse.

Bremsfunktion gab es aber optimal war es nie. Aus der Zeit kommt auch die ganze Teer und Cola sowie sonstige Klebesachengeschichte.


----------



## paule_p2 (5. Dezember 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Also ich selber hatte da grad auch nicht Ahnung aber Manu hat mich aufgeklärt und das ist auch ganz logisch...
> 
> Chrom ist so gut weil das Glatt ist wie wenig anderes und so kein Dreck drauf bleibt. Warum die MTBler das nicht nutzen... hm vielleicht weil V-Brakes eh besser sind und Chrom die Felge auch schwerer macht. Die haben dafür ja Keramikbeschichtung.
> 
> ...





bremst bei nässe sogut wie gar nicht mehr.


----------



## alöx (5. Dezember 2007)

Ah macht Sinn soweit hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Keramik hingegen funktioniert ja bei Nässe auch. Warum also kein Keramik am BMX?


----------



## gmozi (5. Dezember 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Ah macht Sinn soweit hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Keramik hingegen funktioniert ja bei Nässe auch. *Warum also kein Keramik am BMX?*



Gute Frage! 



alöx schrieb:


> *Mit einer Unbeschichteten Alufelge... wirst du nicht glücklich*. Damals als ich angefangen habe mit BMX gab es diesen ganzen Schnickschnack noch nicht aber Bremsen gab es natürlich schon... und Alufelgen en masse.
> 
> Bremsfunktion gab es aber optimal war es nie. Aus der Zeit kommt auch die ganze Teer und Cola sowie sonstige Klebesachengeschichte.



Aber im Grunde wäre es doch besser, weil sich da doch eher auch kein Dreckansammeln kann.
Ich versteh das nun gar nicht. Im Grunde ist es doch so, dass man für rahe felgen harte Beläge nimmt, und je glatter die Felge wird vom Material her, desto weicher werden die Beläge?!?!


----------



## alÃ¶x (5. Dezember 2007)

Ok Keramikfelgen waren immer recht teuer... aber wer bereit ist ein BMX fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 1000â¬ zu bauen wird auch noch die 100â¬ mehr haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (5. Dezember 2007)

Keramik blättert bei einem Durchschlag ziemlich schnell ab.


----------



## alöx (5. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Also ich weiß das Keramikfelgen im XC-Bereich mit die Felgen sind mit der längsten Haltbarkeit was Bremsverschleiß und normale Belastungen angeht. Von daher kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen vorallem ich selber XC fahre und weiß was da mit meinen Felgen passiert.


----------



## gmozi (5. Dezember 2007)

Was kostet denn ne Keramikfelge aus dem XC Bereich im Vergleich zu einer ähnlichen Alufelge?


----------



## L_AIR (5. Dezember 2007)

kann im how2 thread mal aufgelistet werden, worauf man beim kauf eines neuen rahmens achten muss und was campagnolo size is? xD


----------



## alöx (5. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Was kostet denn ne Keramikfelge aus dem XC Bereich im Vergleich zu einer ähnlichen Alufelge?



Früher war das 90 nun sind die glaube ich bei 110 angelangt. Gerade keine Muse das rauszusuchen.


----------



## Pilatus (5. Dezember 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Hm. Also ich weiß das Keramikfelgen im XC-Bereich mit die Felgen sind mit der längsten Haltbarkeit was Bremsverschleiß und normale Belastungen angeht. Von daher kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen vorallem ich selber XC fahre und weiß was da mit meinen Felgen passiert.



Ich habs eben gesehen, bei einem Freund, der die 521er Keramik im Freerider hatte. die Keramikbeschichtung war auf 1/3 der Oberfläche weg. Eben immer da, wo Dellen oder ordentliche Kratzer in der Felge waren.
Mein Bruder hat es mit den Crossmax auch geschafft. und das im CC-Einsatz. Da aber nur eine fingernagelgroße Fläche. Aber diese sorge eben für unruhiges Bremsen.

Ich weiß also nicht, wie sich eine Keramikfelge im Streeteinsatz bewären würde. Durchschläge sind zwar selten, aber Felge und Beton breühren sich schon ab und an, oder?


----------



## alöx (5. Dezember 2007)

Okay.


----------



## rex_sl (5. Dezember 2007)

weil ceramic ja als pulver aufgetragen werden muss. und sich zu einer sehr harten und spröden oberfläche verbindet. knallst jetzt einmal aufn cooping oder ne kante, wird dir die ceramicschicht brechen oder aufplatzen und sich wie beim mtb einfach als ring von der felge lösen.

es gibt aber neuere sachen als ceramic bei felgen. z.b. roland, beschiest seine felgen mit hochdruck. dann lagern sich sone art ceramikteile in der felge ein. kann nicht brechen und bremst wie sau. fürs liegerad mit 20 zoll felgen gibts die ja auch zu kaufen.

warum das keinen sinn macht. ganz einfach wer fährt mitm bmx im regen und braucht bremsleistung, genau richtig keiner. deswegen fahren die meisten leute chrom hinten.


----------



## alöx (5. Dezember 2007)

Chrom hat aber in Leichtbauzeiten einen gewissen Anteil am Gewicht der Felge. Für manch einen wichtig - daher mein Gedanke. Hab mich nie mit Keramik befasst, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (5. Dezember 2007)

von sun gab es glaub ich mal keramik felgen für 20".


----------



## terrible (5. Dezember 2007)

und die waren nicht so der renner ein freund hatte sie von mir


----------



## terrible (5. Dezember 2007)

@gmozi

da mußt du aber auch entscheiden von den ersten schwarzen felgen mit normaler beschichzung und den hartbeschichteten wie 7ka und duralectra wie sie alle heißen


----------



## gmozi (5. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> @gmozi
> 
> da mußt du aber auch entscheiden von den ersten schwarzen felgen mit normaler beschichzung und den hartbeschichteten wie 7ka und duralectra wie sie alle heißen



Das ist mir schon klar. Die neuen beschichteten Felgen sind ja super. Kosten aber leider auch alle super Geld. Und gerade kurz vor Weihnachten, mit vier! Bikebaustellen, überlegt man sich zweimal wo man nun Geld ausgeben will und wo nicht. Da muss die HR Felge halt warten, sonst meckert Schatzi ... ihr SSPer sollte nämlich idealerweise diese Woche fertig sein


----------



## terrible (5. Dezember 2007)

na dann viel spass zum glück hat meine damit nicht viel am hut,naja leider!


----------



## gmozi (6. Dezember 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> *kann im how2 thread mal aufgelistet werden, worauf man beim kauf eines neuen rahmens achten muss* und was campagnolo size is? xD



Eventuell könnte man darauf achten, dass die Bremse *unten* montiert wird. Denn der Winkel von Unterrohr zur Kettenstrebe ist immer größer als der vom Oberrohr zum oberen Hinterbau. Daraus resultiert eine geradere und daher gleichmäßigere Führung des Bremszuges, was weniger Reibung bedeutet und einfach besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte man darauf achten, dass die Bremse *unten* montiert wird. Denn der Winkel von Unterrohr zur Kettenstrebe ist immer größer als der vom Oberrohr zum oberen Hinterbau. Daraus resultiert eine geradere und daher gleichmäßigere Führung des Bremszuges, was weniger Reibung bedeutet und einfach besser ist.



Im Endeffekt mag die Reibung geringer sein, die Bremsleistung ist nahezu identisch. Bin beides gefahren und merke keinen Unterschied.


----------



## gmozi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ob der Unterschied nun groß ist oder klein ....  Auf dem Weg zum Optimum ist jedes mögliche Mittel recht


----------



## gmozi (10. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja .. BILDER vom Spoke Mod. Allerdings fehlt da noch das neue Kabeldreieck.


----------



## vitag (10. Dezember 2007)

So, ich hab nun endlich meine neue Vanguard U3 Bremse bekommen. Der Unterschied zur Tektro ist schon sehr deutlich spürbar. Endlich flext da nix mehr. Also ne GUTE U-Brake ist doch ein MUSS.


----------



## Hertener (10. Dezember 2007)

> Der Unterschied zur Tektro ist schon sehr deutlich spürbar.


ACK - ich habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Aber ob eine "GUTE U-Brake" nun ein "MUSS" ist? Ich war mit meiner Tektro und roten KoolStops ganz zufrieden, bis die sich irgendwann mal verabschiedet hat. Sicherlich werde ich an der Vanguard länger Spaß haben, vor allem weil sie, vor mechanischen Einflüssen geschützt, in einer Frischhaltedose ruht.


----------



## gmozi (10. Dezember 2007)

vitag schrieb:


> So, ich hab nun endlich meine neue Vanguard U3 Bremse bekommen. Der Unterschied zur Tektro ist schon sehr deutlich spürbar. Endlich flext da nix mehr. *Also ne GUTE U-Brake ist doch ein MUSS*.



Sehe ich absolut nicht so! Tektro Bremse und ne schwarz beschichtete Felge, ist ja eher "schlecht" wenn man dem glaubt was hier so geschrieben wird. Ja, ok, die Tektro flext wirklich was, aber durch den Spoke-Mod und die Verwendung der durchsichtigen Trial Beläge, kann ich das HR in wirklich jeder Situation blockieren, und etwas Dosierbarkeit ist tatsächlich auch vorhanden.

Vll. bestell ich mir mal ne "andere" Bremse zum ausprobieren. Kann man dann ja immer noch verkaufen oder zurückschicken.


----------



## terrible (10. Dezember 2007)

hab leider keins mehr gefunden außer die alten 0,8,15 dreiecke


----------



## gmozi (19. Dezember 2007)

Hab übrigens letzte Woche das "Vergnügen" gehabt meine Tektro mal mit ner Hombre zu vergleichen. Und ganz im Ernst, die Hombre flext genauso wie die Tektro! Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass meine Tektro durch den Spokemod einfach besser funktioniert. Also da ist ne Investition eher Mumpitz!

Vielleicht bestell ich die Tage wirklich mal ne "Vanguard U3" zum testen. Dann bau ich die einfach mal dran, schau kurz wie die flext, und wenns mir nicht gefällt, schick ich die wieder zurück.


----------



## gmozi (3. Januar 2008)

vitag schrieb:


> So, ich hab nun endlich meine neue Vanguard U3 Bremse bekommen. Der Unterschied zur Tektro ist schon sehr deutlich spürbar. *Endlich flext da nix mehr. Also ne GUTE U-Brake ist doch ein MUSS*.



Auch das kann ich nun nicht bestätigen. "Zwischen den Jahren" hatte ich die Gelegenheit eine VU3 zu begutachten.(Thx @ stoffel) Ok die Vu3 flext ein bissel weniger als meine Tektro, aber halt auch nicht so viel, dass es mir da nun ne Investition wert wäre.

Also wer eine Tektro Bremse hat, muss diese auf keinen Fall ersetzen um vernünftig Bremsen zu können. Der Bremsgriff ist OK , dazu nen Slic Cable, den Spokemod machen und die durchsichtigen Trialbeläge verwenden.

Das alles richtig eingestellt, bringt *super* Bremsleistung für echt wenig Geld!


----------

